# The TinyHorn



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is a photo of a little cow horn call I just finished up today.









I am attaching a recording that I made with the little bugger.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice Rich! I am saving my pennies. Now that I started making calls. The wife has axed my call buying budget! The slush fund is running a bit low...... Hence the penny saving.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats nice Rich! That sound would work well for our foxes.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice look and sound. As always Rich, great job!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Nice Rich! I am saving my pennies. Now that I started making calls. The wife has axed my call buying budget! The slush fund is running a bit low...... Hence the penny saving.


-------------------------------------
I understand completely. Once you get ready to go full bore, you should open a Pay Pal account. That's what I did, and then I opened a savings account at my bank. When I need money, I simply transfer the funds electonically from Pay Pal to my Bank. I then fill out a withdrawall slip and Voila!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

That looks like the smallest one yet Rich. If someone doesnt buy it I just might have to try bartering with you. I am like you I like the small calls.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> That looks like the smallest one yet Rich. If someone doesnt buy it I just might have to try bartering with you. I am like you I like the small calls.


-----------------------------------------------
Well, I did see a photo of an enclosed reed call that was turned from Mesquite that I would like to have. I like high pitched and raspy sounds.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Was it the single reed or the one that has a reed at each end? The single looks like a traditional call.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Was it the single reed or the one that has a reed at each end? The single looks like a traditional call.


-----------------------------------------------------
Just a traditional single reed model.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice call Rich !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

All you guys are driving me crazy with these great calls ! A guy could go broke trying to keep up ! LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya you got that right bones, some more nice work there Rich.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for all of the nice comments guys. I do the best that I can.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

That is a cool lookin horn!


----------

